# Question about Sonarworks Headphone Calibration.



## rvb (Apr 7, 2017)

I just bought myself a schiit Asgard 2 amp to go with my HD650 and it sounds amazing! I am just wondering will the sonarworks plugin have no realistic effect anymore since I do sense a bit of coloring by the amp? 

Thanks!


----------



## AR (Apr 7, 2017)

That's what I am curious about too, since I have the o2 headphone preamp wir Dt 880ies


----------



## SBK (Apr 7, 2017)

hmmmm interesting!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Apr 7, 2017)

Two different issues. The Sonarworks software compensates for the uneven frequency curves of the different headphones. I use Sennheiser HD600 and the low frequency falls quite a bit below 100 Hz (as do the 650s). Sonarworks software now boosts (or tames) those frequencies so you get a more realistic and balanced frequency response. It works. When you use it for the first time your music suddenly sounds bass heavy but it actually just proves that they are in fact too weak on low frequencies. No matter how good your HP amp is, you will still be bass light below 100 Hz in the case of Sennheisers. In short: it makes sense to have both, a good HP amp and Sonarworks.


----------



## AR (Apr 7, 2017)

That's what my guessing was too. I definitely recommend an amp. Worth every penny. HP calibration is a good compare plugin. When I mix something I listen 30% with plugin activated, 30% deactivated, and 40% on monitors. Gives me a good sense for how it'll transform on other systems.
Though I wonder if the guys from Sonarworks use headphone amps. Where are they again? In Lithuania??


----------



## rvb (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks heaps for the replies!!! 

And yeah, I obviously know what the plugin does. The plugin flattens headphone X with specific EQ settings for that particular headphone X. What I meant was my headphones sound very different with than without my new amp. If it's really only 'power' sort of speak that changes the sound, than yeah. But the added warmth (and a significant different sound overall) almost have to be some sort of a frequency change, I think. In a way the amp is 'improving' my headphones, so the Sonarworks plugin might cut or boost particular problematic area's that might not even be there anymore after the amp, or am I completely wrong there? So in my personal opinion the issue's seem very related. Again as I said, I am simply wondering about this, because I just want to have the most honest sound possible for my mixing !


----------



## tokatila (Apr 8, 2017)

You are kidding right? Is it a tube amplifier? Why you think it has anything but a minuscule effect on sound (assuming the output impedance is low enough).

Ninjaedit-
Unless they make it color the sound on purpose...but why would you buy that kind of amp for mixing anyway?

You can get an audible frequency change with HD650 (in the bass region) if you pair them with HIGH output impedance amplifier. I checked your amplifier, it has very good (low) output impedance, so no probs there.


----------



## rvb (Apr 8, 2017)

Haha, I wasn't kidding. It's my ears that are playing tricks on me than!!!!


----------



## rvb (Apr 8, 2017)

tokatila said:


> You are kidding right? Is it a tube amplifier? Why you think it has anything but a minuscule effect on sound (assuming the output impedance is low enough).
> 
> Ninjaedit-
> Unless they make it color the sound on purpose...but why would you buy that kind of amp for mixing anyway?


As it turns out because of a lack of research! Thus I am an complete idiot.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 8, 2017)

rvb said:


> As it turns out because of a lack of research! Thus I am an complete idiot.



Noooo....I didn't mean that. I'm just very skeptic (BUT ONLY because lack of proof in A/B/X testing) about the audible differences with solid state amplifiers...again if output impedance is low enough AND the amp has power to drive the cans properly.

I feel it's like a plugin GUI, if it's sexy the plugin will sound better. I know it, and it still affects me too.

Same thing with beer cans. You can try this pouring low quality beer to a good looking can, will taste better. Even better if you give that to your friend who doesn't know what he's drinking.

Disclaimer, I have Schiit amp too. But only because Sennheiser's need a quite lot of power to drive because of their impedance. (I have HD600s, 650s and 700s)


----------



## rvb (Apr 8, 2017)

Haha yeah I am with you and it's most definitely that. 
I've been comparing it just now three times with and without the amp (with the babyface pro), and I still sense the cooler looking beer tastes more colourful, even a bit of a difference in the highs. Haha, I am hearing things that aren't there!!


----------



## tokatila (Apr 8, 2017)

rvb said:


> Haha yeah I am with you and it's most definitely that.
> I've been comparing it just now three times with and without the amp (with the babyface pro), and I still sense the cooler looking beer tastes more colourful, even a bit of a difference in the highs. Haha, I am hearing things that aren't there!!



Maybe, let your friend/significant other etc. blindtest you with volume matched material and see if you can spot the sweet highs. If you can do that over and over again, maybe there is magic in the air...


----------



## rvb (Apr 8, 2017)

Okay yeah, haha, never mind. I believe the extra 'clarity' makes me imagine a little difference in frequencies, which isn't there. Problem solved! Thanks!!!


----------

